# K9-Immunity Plus



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Has anyone tried this product? I am not hyping this product and I do not know if it does what the manufacturer claims.
How K-9 Immunity Can Help Your Dog


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

My sister gave it to her maltese who had a tumor in her bladder. After a couple of months on that and a whole host of other supplements and vitamin c iv's the tumor had shrunk 50%. She's due for another ultrasound in a few weeks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Personally I am leery that the end all for every health problem is to boost the immune system. I am no doctor, but familiar with overactive immune systems where (chemo) drugs are taken to reduce the TNF in a person. I can see how chemo will knock down an immune system and that treatment warrants an immune boost especially TNF. But to boost the immune system prophylactically is risky IMO. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

lhowemt said:


> Personally I am leery that the end all for every health problem is to boost the immune system. I am no doctor, but familiar with overactive immune systems where (chemo) drugs are taken to reduce the TNF in a person. I can see how chemo will knock down an immune system and that treatment warrants an immune boost especially TNF. But to boost the immune system prophylactically is risky IMO.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


But if chemo substantially weakens a dog's immune system to the point he is in greater risk of infection, how else do you improve it? Our dog's diet for instance is Orijen dry which is easily one of the best foods available, and we are now giving him a top quality salmon oil for the Omega 3/6 benefits. The product may be all hype, I am surely not endorsing it, but it is designed to help the dog's own system function better in regards to warding off infections and cancer cell detection. The product itself does not make him more immune, it supposedly helps the dog's own body do that.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Active Ingredients per 4 Gram Chew:
K9 Immunity Blend(tm) 600 mg Colostrum Advanced Protein Systems 40 (APS-40) 160 mg Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA) 66 mg Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) 44 mg
Inactive Ingredients: brewers yeast, canola oil, chicken liver flavor, citric acid, fish oil concentrate, glycerin, mixed tocopherols, pectin, propionic acid, proprietary blend (maltodextrin, sodium alginate, and calcium sulfate), rosemary extract, silicon dioxide, sorbic acid, soy lecithin, water, vegetable oil.
The two acids listed are omega fatty acids. Fish oil concentrate adds to this. Soy lecithin is a biofuel sludge bi-product that has no nutritional value and potentially harmful side effects – Im not super happy about that or the maltodextrin – I wish they’d move towards a natural cane sugar if they think it needs it – frankly I’m pretty sure my boy wouldn’t give a darn if it had no sweetener. The soy lecithin is used widely as am emulsifier in food products. Its GMO, and the hexane extraction process commonly used is a neurotoxin.
That said, I DO have faith in this product efficacy. The K9 Immunity Blend(tm) from Aloha is essentially mushrooms, and there is a MASSIVE amount of scientific data on the benefits of this in the system, as well as a long history of its use in Chinese herbal medicine. The added transfer factor improves bio-availability of the nutrients. Aloha uses only organic pharmaceutical grade human quality raw materials and it is 100% American made.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

rbi99 said:


> But if chemo substantially weakens a dog's immune system to the point he is in greater risk of infection, how else do you improve it? Our dog's diet for instance is Orijen dry which is easily one of the best foods available, and we are now giving him a top quality salmon oil for the Omega 3/6 benefits. The product may be all hype, I am surely not endorsing it, but it is designed to help the dog's own system function better in regards to warding off infections and cancer cell detection. The product itself does not make him more immune, it supposedly helps the dog's own body do that.


I was reading the products website and responding mostly in their statements that it will help any dog at any stage of life and what I interpreted as it killing cancer itself. 

Yes chemo hammers the immune system and then something that boosts it is definitely warranted. These mushroom products are promising, esp the research on hemangio.

If I ever treat our girls with chemo, esp hemangio, I will seriously consider one of the mushroom products. Before that, I don't think so.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

There's another mushroom supplement called im-yunity. Penn state did a study on it for hemangio that was very promising. I'm not sure how it would work for leukemia but I think the mane principle is to raise the immune system so I would certainly look into it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Got a great deal on line for two months of K9 Immunity Plus, along with a two month supply of K9 Factor for about $75 (normally that would have cost over $100). Once it arrived found out that the suggested three wafers per day for dogs over 70 lbs, is only for dogs in remission. Dogs undergoing chemo they suggest six wafers. With chemo costing us $5000 alone, I was not prepared for an additional $75+ a month on supplements. We are waiting for the company to call us back to see just how critical it is to give your dog the full six wafers. What I don't get is that dogs over 70 lbs could go up to 150lbs or so, and they are still only required to get six wafers? No where in their or other websites mentioned needing to double the amount while undergoing chemo.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

Did you by chance ask your vet or onco about it yet? I've come across the product several times on the web while researching how to help your dog fight lymphoma/cancer. It fell off my radar since starting other supplements so haven't asked my vet/onco but will. Interested to hear how the company responds to your dosage question.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ashley B said:


> Did you by chance ask your vet or onco about it yet? I've come across the product several times on the web while researching how to help your dog fight lymphoma/cancer. It fell off my radar since starting other supplements so haven't asked my vet/onco but will. Interested to hear how the company responds to your dosage question.


Yes our oncologist has heard of it and she (we have two oncologists, one is a male the other a female) said we could give it to him. She didn't think it would do much, but if it made us feel better she said to go ahead and give it to him. When I mentioned that Grin would be more susceptible to injuries and infections while undergoing chemo, she said that this product won't stop that from happening. I don't know if she even knows what the product contains, or if she is basing her opinion on facts or not.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

I get similar responses about most of the supplements that I ask onco's about. They always say "lack of research to support" except omega 3. My vet will at least look up the ones she is unsure of on the intravet site (I think that is what she called it). I'll ask her next time. Maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

Praying for your boy! Ask dborgers (Andy's Dad) on here if he's heard of it.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/20310-dborgers.html


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

My healthy dog eats my sick dogs wafers like they are candy, but unfortunately my sick dog won't touch them. Cut the wafers up into sizes similar to his food, added chicken and rice, etc., but he won't touch them. At four wafers a day I don't think it is practical to wrap each one up in cheese or something - and I doubt he would eat it anyways. Like I said earlier, my healthy dog loves the darn things.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

rbi99 said:


> My healthy dog eats my sick dogs wafers like they are candy, but unfortunately my sick dog won't touch them. Cut the wafers up into sizes similar to his food, added chicken and rice, etc., but he won't touch them. At four wafers a day I don't think it is practical to wrap each one up in cheese or something - and I doubt he would eat it anyways. Like I said earlier, my healthy dog loves the darn things.


Would peanut butter help? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

We tried cheese and found that if we put the first wafer in it he eats it, and then he will eat the other three without cheese.


----------

